# Carved opal calla lily ....my very , VERY favourite beads of all time!



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

I adore these carved opal lily beads , ...l bought some recently, & today l got around to matching sizes,( they are all slightly different sizes) 
I've made earrings in the past,...and they are SO pretty, but with the few larger ones, l made a necklace ,adding a little green glass bead.....
I love the light-play and fire-flashes in opals ......
This picture says "I LOVE OPALS" !


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

My goodness, those are beautiful !


----------



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

OMG! Those are gorgeous!!


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Very Beautiful! May I ask where you found them?


----------



## Countrygal90 (May 7, 2014)

They are gorgeous......where do they sell these. I have never seen anything like it. I am a beader as well as a knitter.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I love the earrings you sold me. They are so pretty.


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Very beautiful!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

I found these on Etsy,.... l buy most of my jewellery supplies on there,....l'll have to look through my receipts to find the link, - l've not found them in small amounts though!... l had to 'bulk' purchase. The same lily-shaped carved beads are available in other stones too, ...such as rose quartz, citrine, etc. ...but they come in strings of about 30 or so. and they don't mix types! l couldn't afford more than one string......l'd love them all! .....but l went for my favourite.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> I love the earrings you sold me. They are so pretty.


Thank you M R !


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Pretty!


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I love fire opals also. I have several!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Many years ago, I used to go out in the desert and find fire opals, not this kind. Such fun. I love to make beaded jewelry and knitting with beads. Thank you, I had never seen these.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Don't usually like opals but these are lovely.


----------



## Julia Miller (May 17, 2013)

How can I arrange to purchase a pair of earrings and is it possible? Thanks they are so lovely.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Stunning.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

They are very beautiful.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Gorgeous necklace! Anyone would be proud to wear it!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

It s easy to see why you love them, they are lovely.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Gorgeous! I love opals, too!

Hazel


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Very beautiful! I also love opals but men don't wear opals often although I have a black opal ring (actually a triplet of quartz (?), opal and a black stone on the back. I also had several antique/vintage opal tie tacks but they were stolen in a home burglary some years ago - and I still miss them! Part of my love of opals stem from the fact that the fissures and flaws are what give the stones their beauty - just like our human weaknesses give us character and beauty. Just like opals, with all their flaws, can be loved, treasured and admired, so can you and I be loved.

Bob
The KnittyGritty


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

KnittyGritty800 said:


> Very beautiful! I also love opals but men don't wear opals often although I have a black opal ring (actually a triplet of quartz (?), opal and a black stone on the back. I also had several antique/vintage opal tie tacks but they were stolen in a home burglary some years ago - and I still miss them! Part of my love of opals stem from the fact that the fissures and flaws are what give the stones their beauty - just like our human weaknesses give us character and beauty. Just like opals, with all their flaws, can be loved, treasured and admired, so can you and I be loved.
> 
> Bob
> The KnittyGritty


Oh that reminds me that years ago I had some "black" opals, 3, they were not considered to be very good quality, because they were a med grey color. I bought them at a gem show and I thought they were absolutely beautiful. I made rings with them and they too were stolen from my home.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

KnittyGritty800 said:


> Very beautiful! I also love opals but men don't wear opals often although I have a black opal ring (actually a triplet of quartz (?), opal and a black stone on the back. I also had several antique/vintage opal tie tacks but they were stolen in a home burglary some years ago - and I still miss them! Part of my love of opals stem from the fact that the fissures and flaws are what give the stones their beauty - just like our human weaknesses give us character and beauty. Just like opals, with all their flaws, can be loved, treasured and admired, so can you and I be loved.
> Bob
> The KnittyGritty


What a lovely thought Bob! - l did think of making some cufflinks once , with the pictures in glass domes, and l've made some leather & bead bracelets for men, although they looked pretty hippie!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

These are beauties.    Gorgeous colors.


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

Those are stunning!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

bethshangirl said:


> I found these on Etsy,.... l buy most of my jewellery supplies on there,....l'll have to look through my receipts to find the link, - l've not found them in small amounts though!... l had to 'bulk' purchase. The same lily-shaped carved beads are available in other stones too, ...such as rose quartz, citrine, etc. ...but they come in strings of about 30 or so. and they don't mix types! l couldn't afford more than one string......l'd love them all! .....but l went for my favourite.


Those are really gorgeous. Would love to have the link also. I have a lot of the white opaline beads, but these are so different & unique. It would be worth splurging on these.
Thanks for the picture.


----------



## Georget (Jul 14, 2011)

My DH's birthstone is opal and he has tie tacs with opal. The color play in opal is due to included water. That is why it is recommended that opals not be worn in freezing weather or in extreme heat. Opal is also a fairly soft gemstone and so it is sandwiched between a thin layer of clear quartz (top) and black onyx (back). Many times opal rough (the way it comes out of the ground) is sold in small bottles filled with water in order to keep the color play intact. Sometimes a lapidarist ,when polishing opal, allows it to overheat and it actually bursts.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

The opal earrings are beautiful Hilary.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I love fire opals, I had a fire opal ring at one time, but it was hard to take care of. Love the necklace and the earrings. Are you going to sell them as a set?


----------



## shar.richey (Jul 2, 2011)

Just Beautiful! Opal is my birth stone, so I love them as well. The stones you used in your jewelry are exquisite.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Julia Miller said:


> How can I arrange to purchase a pair of earrings and is it possible? Thanks they are so lovely.


PM her and tell her what you're interested in. She lives in Ireland. The price she quoted me for a pair of opal earrings included postage to the US. They arrived well-packaged and in a timely manner. I am so proud of them.


----------



## mysterywriter (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful. Absolutely stunning. I didn't see the necklace on Etsy. When will it be up?


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

mysterywriter said:


> Beautiful. Absolutely stunning. I didn't see the necklace on Etsy. When will it be up?


I just searched on:

carved opal lily bead

There is one necklace listed, but if you look at the right top, you can see the other items Beth has. The Russian Doll earrings are cute too, although nothing like the lily necklace.


----------



## mysterywriter (Sep 27, 2011)

What is .28 in inches?


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

mysterywriter said:


> Beautiful. Absolutely stunning. I didn't see the necklace on Etsy. When will it be up?


There is a necklace in the shop!....the first one sold yesterday...so l've re-listed it...... Thanks for the lovely comments everyone! Hilary


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

Beautiful! My birthstone.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------

